# HD pictures are improving



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

In the San Francisco Bay Area I noticed that the HD pictures for the network channels are much improved lately. One good example is KTVU (Fox), the 10 o'clock news studio shots are stunningly clear. And American Idol also looks way better than before. Kudos to E* and keep it up.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

davidxlai said:


> In the San Francisco Bay Area I noticed that the HD pictures for the network channels are much improved lately. One good example is KTVU (Fox), the 10 o'clock news studio shots are stunningly clear. And American Idol also looks way better than before. Kudos to E* and keep it up.


Hmmm, but have you noticed any pixelating on ABC 7? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

elbodude said:


> Hmmm, but have you noticed any pixelating on ABC 7? Maybe it's just me.


ABC 7 is the worst! I have line-of-sight, so I use the 7.1 antenna channel when I can. The pic is much better and the lip-sync problems are improved.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm glad you all said that about KGO 7 (ABC). I've even noticed problems with the SD commercials. Of course, they seem to have shut down the HD feed several times in the past 2 weeks mid-morning which means they are working on it, I hope!

I never had serious problems with KNTV 11 (NBC) which I assume is because its coming out of San Jose.

With that said, things have improved.


----------



## davidxlai (Jan 21, 2006)

I do get the pixelation problem on KGO at night sometimes.


----------



## chips4s (Aug 25, 2007)

When are we going to got Fox Sports Network (FSN) Bay Area in HD? I'm a Sharks fan, but this has to be the same issue for Warriors, Giants, Cal/Stanford, and Sabre Cats fans. The feed for FSN SD (Channel 419) is really crappy for Sharks Broadcasts. 

I contact Dish twice a month and ask them when - this was mentioned in a Charlie Chat last September and the promise date was by end of Dec 07. I encourage everyone who's interested to email / contact dish and keep asking for this. I'm definitely switching to Directv if Dish can't get their act together on this one...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

chips4s said:


> When are we going to got Fox Sports Network (FSN) Bay Area in HD? I'm a Sharks fan, but this has to be the same issue for Warriors, Giants, Cal/Stanford, and Sabre Cats fans. The feed for FSN SD (Channel 419) is really crappy for Sharks Broadcasts.
> 
> I contact Dish twice a month and ask them when - this was mentioned in a Charlie Chat last September and the promise date was by end of Dec 07. I encourage everyone who's interested to email / contact dish and keep asking for this. I'm definitely switching to Directv if Dish can't get their act together on this one...


And another one bites the dust. At this rate will their be a Dish in the San Francisco Bay Area???


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

elbodude said:


> Hmmm, but have you noticed any pixelating on ABC 7? Maybe it's just me.


You really should write and let them know. I had the same problem with the NBC affiliate here in Indianapolis and found in a contacts page on their website where you could email their engineering dept. Their chief engineer has been in constant contact with me via email about upgrades to their mainframe and tweaks they've done, asking me how things looked from here. They got it fixed in a week or so and they were really appreciative of the feedback.
Some caveats; I receive their signal OTA cuz E* doesn't provide HD locals here in Indy. And, I knew it was their problem and not one in our home, as the HD in the BR did exactly the same pixellation and green banding at the same instant as the HD in the LR with 2 different receivers. Make sure it's not an internal or dish problem first.


----------



## stevied (Feb 1, 2005)

chips4s said:


> When are we going to got Fox Sports Network (FSN) Bay Area in HD? I'm a Sharks fan, but this has to be the same issue for Warriors, Giants, Cal/Stanford, and Sabre Cats fans. The feed for FSN SD (Channel 419) is really crappy for Sharks Broadcasts.
> 
> I contact Dish twice a month and ask them when - this was mentioned in a Charlie Chat last September and the promise date was by end of Dec 07. I encourage everyone who's interested to email / contact dish and keep asking for this. I'm definitely switching to Directv if Dish can't get their act together on this one...


There's nothing worse than watching a game that announces "brought to you in high definition" in standard def.

In addition, it seems that the quality of the SD channel for FSBA has been going down hill. Has anyone else noticed this.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

stevied said:


> There's nothing worse than watching a game that announces "brought to you in high definition" in standard def.
> 
> In addition, it seems that the quality of the SD channel for FSBA has been going down hill. Has anyone else noticed this.


FSBA is the worst looking transmission out of all my programming period!!!


----------



## chips4s (Aug 25, 2007)

bnwtrout said:


> FSBA is the worst looking transmission out of all my programming period!!!


I'll second that - it's insulting to go over to NHL netowrk and watch crystal clear Sharks replays on their SD feed! - so if I subscribe to NHL Center Ice for 2nd half of the season, will I get any Sharks games in HD (home or away) - it seems that when I go to the San Jose feed for HD (when they're at home), I get a not available in your area screen versus other Center Ice HD channels that say you need to subscribe for $169. I suspect I will not get HD Sharks (when they play in San Jose) even if they show an HD feed on Center Ice channels - can anyone confirm this? I'm so fed up with Dish and the crappy SD feed on FSBayArea...


----------



## stevied (Feb 1, 2005)

chips4s said:


> I'll second that - it's insulting to go over to NHL netowrk and watch crystal clear Sharks replays on their SD feed! - so if I subscribe to NHL Center Ice for 2nd half of the season, will I get any Sharks games in HD (home or away) - it seems that when I go to the San Jose feed for HD (when they're at home), I get a not available in your area screen versus other Center Ice HD channels that say you need to subscribe for $169. I suspect I will not get HD Sharks (when they play in San Jose) even if they show an HD feed on Center Ice channels - can anyone confirm this? I'm so fed up with Dish and the crappy SD feed on FSBayArea...


It is the fox sports bay area HD feed that would be used for the center ice HD coverage of the shark games. Since Dish doesn't carry fox sports bay area in HD there are no HD shark games on center ice with shark's coverage. Somethime you can catch the game in HD for an away game if the home teams regional sports channel is carried by Dish; but since there are not that many regional HD channels on Dish most of the center ice HD channels go unused.

Yes I'm bitter. I was all excited when I saw all the center ice HD channels before the season started. What a let down to see most of those channels not used. It will make me switch to DirectTv next season if thats the only way I can get shark games in HD.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

A great example was CBS's Garth Brooks Concert


----------

